# Women n Guns



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I can think of a less family friendly way that quotation goes.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds familiar Goob.....Me2.


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

My biggest fear is that when I die, my wife will sell my guns for what I told her they cost.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

2:22 said:


> My biggest fear is that when I die, my wife will sell my guns for what I told her they cost.


Ha, ha, ha....funny, not funny.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

2:22 said:


> My biggest fear is that when I die, my wife will sell my guns for what I told her they cost.


I figure that after I die what do I care? They already have all my money, house, vehicles, and whatever else I leave behind.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

That hairdo took some time


----------

